# starting out - enz



## enz (Nov 3, 2005)

I am just starting out on bodybuilding.  I am making this journal to keep track and motivate myself each day.

This first week I am going to try and keep a log of my diet, I have been tring to eat better but maybe people can help me in the right direction.

I also take a strength class instead of gym at school.  I will post what we do.  It is a good class although I do not think we do enough lifting and I still need to join a gym - there is a local one a few miles away I am going to look at.


----------



## enz (Nov 3, 2005)

*Novermber 2*

Today we lifted at school, kind of crouded and we have to go on a set routine.

No Breakfast 
School Lunch
  Milk x2
  Pretzel w/ cheese 
  Sausage, Egg, Cheese breakfast sandwich
Dinner
  BBQ ribs
  Corn
  Baked Potato

Bench                       3x8   135
 Tricep Extension        2x10  45's
RDL                          3x8   160
 DB Curl                    2x10  45's
Front Squat               2x15  105
 Hammer Extension      2x10  35's eachside    -dunno how much machine is
High Pull                    3x8    115
 Lat Pull                    3x10   110


----------



## enz (Nov 3, 2005)

*November 3*

Woke up early for breakfast today.  Actually stayed awake during school today was suprising.  I felt hungry shortly after first hour and 4th hour.

Breakfast
  Grape Nuts cereal
  Water
Lunch
  Water
  Pretzel /w cheese (alot less am going to try and stay away from cheese)
  Ham and Cheese sandwich
  Granola Bar
Dinner
  Water
  BBQ chicken wings
  Rice
  Cottage Cheese
Mid-day snack
  Granola Bar 
  Water


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 3, 2005)

Welcome, where abouts do you live in Illinois? I just moved from Collinsville last weekend!!! Best of luck my Friend!!!


----------



## enz (Nov 3, 2005)

I live in the northern part of Illinois, near Rockford.  I am in one of the small small farm towns 

Closest movie theater is ~20min away lol


----------



## enz (Nov 4, 2005)

*November 04*

Breakfast -7am

Grape Nuts
Coffee

Lunch -Noon
Today at school I goofed up, i saw the chicken and was thinking good, but forgot they cooked in grease =(

Buffalo wings
Pretzel - no cheese
Water

snack 3.30
2x Granola Bars
Water

Dinner
yet to come


Today at school we worked out- many people slacked so i feel i did as well

DB Lunges 3x10 50's
Calfraises 2x10 50's
pushups 2x20
Behind the Neck Press 2x10 95
DB Bench press 3x8 50's 
DB Step-ups 2x10 45's


I have been looking at the Male Cutting Plan and it seems like it is something i could do.  I am still tring to figure out someway I can go after work (ends at 4.30) to lift during my week because i have this class every other day (meaning one week is MWF and the next is only TuTh).  I want to try a split program or maybe CowPimp's full body  routine.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 4, 2005)

If that list of food is your entire intake for a day, you need to work on your diet before you start to worry about workouts.  Head over to the Diet & Nutrition forum for some help.


----------



## enz (Nov 4, 2005)

Yeah that has been me cutting back from food too.  I am going to try and follow the Male Cutting Plan for the next few weeks to see what happens.  I will try and take some pictures soon to watch myself change.


----------



## enz (Nov 5, 2005)

*November 5*

Hey everyone, today felt great for me- some how I have lost a bit of my 'love handles'. 

Breakfast 
Oatmeal w/ cinnimon+raisons (very new to me, was alright)
Small piece of sausage
Orange Juice

Lunch
Ham+Cheese
Water

Dinner
We going out to dinner for pizza for family thing. (had a very small portion of what i used to)
Water

My muscles in my pecs are sore from yesterday, it feels good- I think I am getting stronger each time I lift it feels like.  When I lift i need to work on flexing at the peak of each rep.


----------



## enz (Nov 7, 2005)

Havent updated in awhile but I have been watching what I eat alot better.
already my body seems to be getting slimmer and I seem to be getting more used to the change in foods.

I went and checked prices for going to the local gym. Not bad I think I'll start going.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 7, 2005)

5-6 meals a day is better in numerous ways than just 3 a day.


----------



## enz (Nov 7, 2005)

Yes I have been waking up for a small breakfast - meal 2 is hard to get for me as it is in the middle of school.  I am thinking about packing something and brining it with.

I still dont know what i should do since i workout at school for 1 hour everyother day. Drop the class at semester is one option I am thinking so I can do my own workout after school+work.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 7, 2005)

Fullbody routines are an excellent way to w/o, I am partial to HIT, but you honestly need to work on the nutrition side of things, diet is 99% of the battle with training a whopping 1%!!! Well..................not actually, but you get the idea!!! Best of luck to you Brother Enz!!!


----------



## enz (Nov 8, 2005)

WO today at school

benchpress 2x8 135
RDL 3x8 155
DB shoulder press 1x10 90
RackCleans 3x8 115
Situps 1x20
Squat 2x8 135

Really starting to dislike doing this at school as a class, I don't have enough time and theres alot of people and we are restricted to what we can do.

Today my meals went like this 
meal1
Oats Cereal (kinda like cheereos but not as tastey)
Water
meal 2 (school lunch)
2 small French toast
Water
meal 3 (at work)
Cookie + handful of peanuts 
water
meal 4
chicken breast
corn
sweet potato
meal 5
fruit smoothie 

On my smoothies I use Strawberries, blueberries, and a Banana, less than tbl spoon of honey instead of sugar, Yoplay yogurt, and ice.  I am prolly going to be adding protein powder to this once i buy some.


----------



## enz (Nov 16, 2005)

I have not been doing a good job on updating.
Today at school was a good workout- half the kids were gone so I could do what I wanted I felt good after.  Played some bball after.  

My diet has not been doing good I really need help for this.  Today I had my first candy bar + soft drink since I started, I felt guilty and still do.  

I have lost about 1.5lbs / week, my body is slightly changing, my camera has had dead batteries so I can't post pictures yet.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 20, 2005)

Well then get new batteries my Friend!!!  
Stick with it Brother Enz, your doin a great job!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 20, 2005)

Good luck enz, I just started out this time last year... The most advice I can offer is diet, which yes, can be tough when you're still in high school, but just pack some good stuff. When I first started out and changed my diet, it was a lot better than what I had been eating, but when I look back on it, it still wasn't the best.


----------

